# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  What is the best Ron Paul book/website for explaining libertarian philosophy to a liberal?

## phill4paul

I have a liberal friend that admits that Paul's libertarian philosophy scares him. He wants to try and understand it. Asked me what particular sites or books to point him to. Suggestions?

----------


## matt0611

If he wants a book I would say "Revolution: A Manifesto" by Ron Paul would be a good starting point.

----------


## iamse7en

Yes, A Revolution: A Manifesto and Liberty Defined are great...

Also http://www.whyronpaul.com/ is a good intro to Ron Paul and the message of liberty...

----------


## bill1971

Thanks, never heard of that site.

----------


## phill4paul

Thanks matt0611. I have not had the chance to read this one myself.

  The thing was that he actually posted an Judge Napolitano video.  about indefinite detention. 

  He is a liberal among liberals. An English major and professor at a community college. I told him why Obama was against it (alphabet agencies>moral principal) and he sent me a "You might be a Ron Paul supporter if..." hit piece video in which I slew some of the dragons. He wants to get RP's "POV" specifically.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes, A Revolution: A Manifesto and Liberty Defined are great...
> 
> Also http://www.whyronpaul.com/ is a good intro to Ron Paul and the message of liberty...


  Thanks. I'm gonna run to it myself then pass it on.

----------


## XTreat

The Revolution, hands down.

----------


## phill4paul

Just found this http://www.ronpaularchive.com/by-subject/

----------


## Delivered4000

> Yes, A Revolution: A Manifesto and Liberty Defined are great...
> 
> Also http://www.whyronpaul.com/ is a good intro to Ron Paul and the message of liberty...


Wow that's a nice website, perfect to target younger audiences

----------


## lester1/2jr

I would suggest the book "defending the undefendable" by walter Block for general libertarianism. they have a free audio book of it at mises.org

----------


## treyfu

Bastiat's The Law is probably the best starting point IMO. It's short enough to read in one sitting, has clear and easy-to-understand language, and points out the underlying principles of libertarianism and the Austrian school without saying anything too "scary". You can find it at mises.org for free.

----------


## ghengis86

> I would suggest the book "defending the undefendable" by walter Block for general libertarianism. they have a free audio book of it at mises.org


I really liked this one; downloaded the audio book and listened to it while driving. 

But, I think something that starts with a good explanation of the Non-Agression Principle would help preface any future debate on which philosophy is better for the individual. Block did a podcast with Lew Rockwell and did a great job a defining the NAP. I'll try to find it.

----------

